
The world thinks I faked a drone crashing into my office window and head - n1c
https://medium.com/@obox/the-world-thinks-i-faked-a-drone-crashing-into-my-office-window-and-head-10a732d62e74
======
PaulHoule
What the hell kind of drone is this?

Most of the ones I see are lightly constructed enough that they can't even
damage themselves by hitting something.

